# Cn't Access Nik or On-One plugins in LR4.1



## zpuskas (Sep 4, 2012)

Wanted to use LR4.1 today and I found my Nik Silver Efex and Viveza wanted my product keys and my On-One Perfect Effects and Perfect Layers generate Error 108. 
I can't access any plugins. I'm running Win 7.
Any ideas?
Thanks, 
Zoltan


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi Zoltan.  Can you access them separately, i.e. without going through the plug-ins?  It would be useful to determine whether it's a problem with the plug-ins or with the programs themselves.


----------



## baphoto (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm having the same problem......

Edit: Oops sorry I figured this out. RTFM!


----------

